# Sell SD plated car in TX



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to be selling my Clay County, SD plated car in Texas. I am reading online about what needs to be done for interstate transfer of title etcetera, but the information I've found is not as clear as I had hoped. Has anyone done this? Due to the frequent use of SD plates among Mexico expats, I thought this might be a place to find someone with experience doing this.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Unless the regs have changed recently, and unless you plan to be ultra gracious to the buyer, it will not be your responsibility to change the title over. Buyer beware, but it is (used to be) their responsibility.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bodega said:


> Unless the regs have changed recently, and unless you plan to be ultra gracious to the buyer, it will not be your responsibility to change the title over. Buyer beware, but it is (used to be) their responsibility.


I'd like to be informed because I have to sell the vehicle within a couple day time window and having that info for prospective buyers might help me to close a sale more quickly.

I imagine that most people shopping for a car assume the vehicle is plated in the state where sold, so the out of state plates may throw them for a loop and I want to be able to ease their mind.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm sure that you, or the buyer, will need proof of Texas residency to accomplish what you are after. If you don't have such, it will be left to the buyer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is not a problem. You may sell any US plated car in any other US state by just signing over the title. The buyer then goes to his DMV and titles & registers the car in his name, in his state. Of course, a bill of sale would also be nice, along with a copy of the seller}s ID, just for added confidence. We traded our SD car in AZ, a TX car for a SD title, etc. Never a problem.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is not a problem. You may sell any US plated car in any other US state by just signing over the title. The buyer then goes to his DMV and titles & registers the car in his name, in his state. Of course, a bill of sale would also be nice, along with a copy of the seller}s ID, just for added confidence. We traded our SD car in AZ, a TX car for a SD title, etc. Never a problem.


Thank you Rvgringo, that was exactly what I was looking for (and hoping for).


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have no idea about cross-state title selling.

But I sold my car in houston earlier this year. I sold to TexasDirectAuto.com. In spite of sounding like they're just a web site, they have lots of physical locations all over. They only pay wholesale prices, not what you can get if you find a private buyer, but if you only have a couple days they are a really good way to unload a vehicle for a decent price quickly.

They had a storefront not far from George Bush international airport in Houston, with a guy that evaluates the car and works up an offer, and another employee that does the paperwork. It took about 45 minutes the first visit and then I came back two days later to drop it off at the agreed price and that took 30 minutes, and they paid for an uber for me to the airport.

I had previously retitled the car in texas, and it cost me the best part of $200 to retitle and replate the car in texas, and then I changed my mind and sold it within weeks of getting the new title, so that was a waste, but it did mean I didn't have the issue you're wrestling with.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

circle110 said:


> Due to the frequent use of SD plates among Mexico expats, I thought this might be a place to find someone with experience doing this.


I'm currently on my first visit to Mexico (Lakeside) and have noticed an inordinate amount of SD plates. When you consider how few people live there, it doesn't make sense to me. 

This is probably a real newbie question, but why so many SD plates in Mexico?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

eastwind said:


> I have no idea about cross-state title selling.
> 
> But I sold my car in houston earlier this year. I sold to TexasDirectAuto.com. In spite of sounding like they're just a web site, they have lots of physical locations all over. They only pay wholesale prices, not what you can get if you find a private buyer, but if you only have a couple days they are a really good way to unload a vehicle for a decent price quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you, eastwind! I wasn't aware of them. I am going to look into that and use it as a backstop plan if no buyer can be found in Texas, San Antonio to be specific.

The car is a 2002 Honda Accord with 252,000 miles. To top it off, last week here in Chicago a guy rear ended me and gave me $1100 to cover the damage since he was terrified of his insurance finding out. So, the car is old, well traveled (it has at least a dozen Chicago-Guanajuato trips under its belt) and has a distinct crunch on the back end, so it won't bring big money anyway. Your idea may could be what I wind up doing.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I tried to sell my car to a dealer, but the guy I talked to was a new car salesman only, and he pointed me over to their used car lot and the guy there. But he said "you should just go to texasdirectauto.com, they pay better than we do". So since he was speaking against his own interest, it seemed believable. 

With that much mileage and damage you may not be able to sell it to texasdirectauto.com, after all, they have to be able to sell it to someone for a profit. It almost sounds like it's crunchworthy. But anyway, good luck.

If you sell it to an individual, there may be a step you need to do online to declare to SD that you've transferred the vehicle to another owner. There was for me when I sold a car in Washington State. This step is to protect you in case the new owner abandons the car by the road and strips the plates, it keeps them from coming after you for abandonment, littering and towing based on the VIN. SD being different than Washington, I don't know if this applies to you or not or how you'd do it.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

rohbear said:


> I'm currently on my first visit to Mexico (Lakeside) and have noticed an inordinate amount of SD plates. When you consider how few people live there, it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> This is probably a real newbie question, but why so many SD plates in Mexico?


Finally something I know a little about. People that have US plated cars in Mexico do so more than likely because its cheaper but are only rolling the dice that they won't get caught providing that they are for a short period of time. Now as far as selling, you either take the time and sell it yourself and get as much as you can or you "wholesale " it to a dealer who will sell it retail(that's how they stay in business). 

So my NC brother(I'm just trying to help you out) and of what I have found out it costs a fortune and a huge hassle bringing a US plated vehicle into Mexico versus just buying a vehicle that is already plated in Mexico which is what I plan to do.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

eastwind said:


> I tried to sell my car to a dealer, but the guy I talked to was a new car salesman only, and he pointed me over to their used car lot and the guy there. But he said "you should just go to texasdirectauto.com, they pay better than we do". So since he was speaking against his own interest, it seemed believable.
> 
> With that much mileage and damage you may not be able to sell it to texasdirectauto.com, after all, they have to be able to sell it to someone for a profit. It almost sounds like it's crunchworthy. But anyway, good luck.
> 
> If you sell it to an individual, there may be a step you need to do online to declare to SD that you've transferred the vehicle to another owner. There was for me when I sold a car in Washington State. This step is to protect you in case the new owner abandons the car by the road and strips the plates, it keeps them from coming after you for abandonment, littering and towing based on the VIN. SD being different than Washington, I don't know if this applies to you or not or how you'd do it.


Thank you. I'll call SD and inquire. The fairly small pittance I'll get for selling is not worth some legal troubles down the road.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jim from Alaska said:


> Finally something I know a little about. People that have US plated cars in Mexico do so more than likely because its cheaper but are only rolling the dice that they won't get caught providing that they are for a short period of time. Now as far as selling, you either take the time and sell it yourself and get as much as you can or you "wholesale " it to a dealer who will sell it retail(that's how they stay in business).
> 
> So my NC brother(I'm just trying to help you out) and of what I have found out it costs a fortune and a huge hassle bringing a US plated vehicle into Mexico versus just buying a vehicle that is already plated in Mexico which is what I plan to do.


It is perfectly legal and quite inexpensive to have a US plated car in Mexico as long as your migratory status is tourist or temporary resident. There is no dice rolling involved, just some paperwork to be done with Banjercito at the border. Permanent residents can't have a US plated car, and if the do they are indeed rolling some major dice.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

rohbear said:


> I'm currently on my first visit to Mexico (Lakeside) and have noticed an inordinate amount of SD plates. When you consider how few people live there, it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> This is probably a real newbie question, but why so many SD plates in Mexico?


Here is why:

Clay County, South Dakota does not require that you reside in the county to register your auto with them. SD has no emissions testing so you never need set foot nor tire in the state to title and plate your vehicle in SD. Hence, many expats get their plates through Clay County, not wanting to drive their car back to their original state each time they are due for an emissions test. 

They are very easy to work with and are fully aware that lots of people who don't live in SD are taking advantage of this situation -- and why not? They are making a fortune off of it.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

I had delved into registering my 2006 Ranger truck(Colorado plates) in Mexico(my ultimate goal is permante)and was told numerous times that it's rather costly and a massive hassle to do so and was also told that buying a vehicle already registered and plated in Mexico was sometimes cheaper.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jim from Alaska said:


> I had delved into registering my 2006 Ranger truck(Colorado plates) in Mexico(my ultimate goal is permante)and was told numerous times that it's rather costly and a massive hassle to do so and was also told that buying a vehicle already registered and plated in Mexico was sometimes cheaper.


If you want to permanently import a vehicle it is indeed pretty costly, but just driving it legally on a temporary import is under $50 (plus a deposit which is returned when the vehicle leaves the country). An 06 Ranger sounds like it would not be worth the high cost of permanent import at all.

I guess the question is: how long until you'll be able to get residente permanente? If it is the full 4 years as temporal wait, then it might be worth doing the TIP (temporary import permit) for those 4 years and then driving back to the states to sell. If you'll be getting RP a lot sooner, then I'd say dump the CO Ranger now and buy a Mexican vehicle right off the bat as soon as you get RT.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Circle 110 has the *correct information* re; SD and who can drive US vehicles, etc.
Other posters have some errors in their “conceptions“.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

rohbear said:


> I'm currently on my first visit to Mexico (Lakeside) and have noticed an inordinate amount of SD plates. When you consider how few people live there, it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> This is probably a real newbie question, but why so many SD plates in Mexico?


NOTE: Didn't notice that this had already been answered! Also, it is not just Clay County as this is done throughout SD... it's just that Clay County got the 'early rep', and as was said, they are SUPER easy to work with.

This is because South Dakota will title/plate a vehicle no matter where one lives and without being present or requiring any kind of 'testing'.... it can all be done by mail or over the phone. Thus, folks in Mexico can keep their foreign plated vehicles with 'current' plates/tags. The only requirement is that one has a valid US address for the title and where they can mail annual renewal notices. Mail forwarding addresses (like maybe Laredo) are sufficient.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Jim from Alaska said:


> I had delved into registering my 2006 Ranger truck(Colorado plates) in Mexico(my ultimate goal is permante)and was told numerous times that it's rather costly and a massive hassle to do so and was also told that buying a vehicle already registered and plated in Mexico was sometimes cheaper.


For maybe a slightly contrarian view on the subject of Importing or not, taking Jim's case as an example:

Jim owns the '06 Ranger outright and it, being only 10 years old and well taken care of, might be a vehicle that ole Jim would love to keep. And it would be a great vehicle to have in Mexico. 

So, rather than selling it in Colorado and trying to figure out how to get all his stuff down to Mexico, and then trying to find an affordable used vehicle once there, he decides to 'invest' about $2,000 and Import the Ranger into Mexico. He drives to the border after having prearranged for an established Broker to Export/Import it for him there. Doing this will require that Jim 'sit on the border' for a couple of days but other than that it is NOT a huge headache as has been represented. It is done all the time and the process is well know (to many anyway).

Now Jim gets to his intended domicile and must register the Imported Ranger in that state... again, not rocket science. He now is set and can begin to enjoy the good life in Mexico. So for the next 4 years he can determine at his leisure 1) whether or not he likes Mexico after all, and 2) if he does, what does he do with his trusty '06 Ranger. 

IF Jim decides somewhere along the way that Mexico sucks (for him!), then all he has to do is pack up the Ranger and drive back to the good ole US. (This 'end-of-romance' has happened to a ton of people before who said they would never leave.) At the border he stops by US Customs and re-Imports the truck into the US (I've done this and it takes filling out one 3311 form and about 45 minutes max). Then, using the old Colorado title which he retained during the import process, he renews the plates there (or if he also thinks Colorado sucks he goes to whatever state he wishes and gets a new title just as though he had just moved there). End of Jim's Mexican saga and he didn't spend but $2,000+, plus he didn't have to figure out what to do with that Mexican car he bought when he thought he was going to spend the 'rest of time' in Mexico and then how to get his stuff back 'home'. What is the ole saying..... Sh*t happens!

Now if Jim does decide that he has died and gone to heaven by moving to Mexico, YES, after 3-4 years if he decides to stay and go Permanente he will have to get that vehicle out of Mexico (or he can re-up for another 4 years with a new Temporal but that's another story). That is not the end of the world (unless Jim or the ole trusty Ranger have developed serious health problems). Just drive it to the border, sell it at wholesale and hop on a plane back. Or maybe I'll buy it from him and drive it out as I do from time to time for people. Easy peasy.... I do that drive all the time and I bet that I am older than ole Jim! 

My point, and I apologize for taking so much of your time!, is.... there are different circumstances for different folks. Maybe selling the perfectly good Ranger and buying a Mexican car BEFORE Jim really knows what life may throw at him in Mexico is not the only answer. There is no one-solution-fits-all answer. Jim can consider several options.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RickS said:


> ...
> Now if Jim does decide that he has died and gone to heaven by moving to Mexico, YES, after 3-4 years if he decides to stay and go Permanente he will have to get that vehicle out of Mexico (or he can re-up for another 4 years with a new Temporal but that's another story). That is not the end of the world (unless Jim or the ole trusty Ranger have developed serious health problems). Just drive it to the border, sell it at wholesale and hop on a plane back. Or maybe I'll buy it from him and drive it out as I do from time to time for people. Easy peasy.... I do that drive all the time and I bet that I am older than ole Jim!
> 
> ...


A useful alternative scenario. The only part I didn't understand is above. If the vehicle has been imported into Mexico, why is there an issue when he becomes Permanent? Wouldn't it be a Mexican plated vehicle that a permanent visa holder would be allowed to drive. So why would there be a need to "drive it to the border, sell it at wholesale and hop on a plane back"?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Good point, Tundra... and you are exactly right! I guess I just got caught up in my own scenario and didn't proof read my thoughts! Maybe even more reason to Import that Ranger.... it's like 'having my cake and eating it too'.

Thanks for setting that part straight.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll buy RickS's scenario. There are a lot of ways to add up the factors and come to different conclusions.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

RickS said:


> So, rather than selling it in Colorado and trying to figure out how to get all his stuff down to Mexico, and then trying to find an affordable used vehicle once there, he decides to 'invest' about $2,000 and Import the Ranger into Mexico. He drives to the border after having prearranged for an established Broker to Export/Import it for him there. Doing this will require that Jim 'sit on the border' for a couple of days but other than that it is NOT a huge headache as has been represented. It is done all the time and the process is well know (to many anyway).
> 
> Now Jim gets to his intended domicile and must register the Imported Ranger in that state... again, not rocket science. He now is set and can begin to enjoy the good life in Mexico. So for the next 4 years he can determine at his leisure 1) whether or not he likes Mexico after all, and 2) if he does, what does he do with his trusty '06 Ranger.
> 
> Now if Jim does decide that he has died and gone to heaven by moving to Mexico, YES, after 3-4 years if he decides to stay and go Permanente he will have to get that vehicle out of Mexico (or he can re-up for another 4 years with a new Temporal but that's another story).


For starters thanks Rick for your reply. Now my first question is let's say that "lakeside " is everything I dreamed of and now it's time to bring what personal belongings we have left. You speak of "importing" my truck into Mexico. I can't just go into Beverly Hillbilly mode and load up the truck and move/bring my truck across the border? What is this importing you spoke of and what does it get me because........ 

Second question is I have read that a Temporal is good for 4 years but once that 4 years is up it transfers to a Permanante which in that case I would have to take the truck out of Mexico? Now if I had it "imported" 4 years prior why couldn't I just plate it in Jalisco?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jim from Alaska said:


> For starters thanks Rick for your reply. Now my first question is let's say that "lakeside " is everything I dreamed of and now it's time to bring what personal belongings we have left. You speak of "importing" my truck into Mexico. I can't just go into Beverly Hillbilly mode and load up the truck and move/bring my truck across the border? What is this importing you spoke of and what does it get me because........
> 
> Second question is I have read that a Temporal is good for 4 years but once that 4 years is up it transfers to a Permanante which in that case I would have to take the truck out of Mexico? Now if I had it "imported" 4 years prior why couldn't I just plate it in Jalisco?


You have two choices when bringing a vehicle to Mexico while you have a Residencial Temporal visa. You can get a Temporary Import Permit (TIP) where it keeps its US plates. With this option it has to leave Mexico at some point, on or before your visa expires. Or you can permanently import it into Mexico, giving it Mexico plates. The second option is only available for certain vehicles that meet some requirements for manufacturer and age. 

Once you transition to a Residencial Permanente visa, after 4 years, you are no longer allowed to drive a non-Mexico-plated vehicle. So any such vehicle would have to leave at that point, or be permanently imported.

The TIP is cheap and quick to get. It requires a refundable deposit. A permanent import is more time consuming and expensive.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that permanent importation of a vehicle into Mexico can only be done by an import broker at the US-Mexico border, and requires that the vehicle be formally exported from the USA first. It is expensive and takes a few days....if the vehicle is even eligible for import into Mexico; a constantly moving target.


----------

